# vw golf/jetta a2-mk2 16v/8v 1.8/2.0 oil pan vs 1.6 diesel.



## TPR13 (Jul 27, 2014)

hi, fairly new to vw, and it's also the first car i've ever worked so much on. i almost traded my car for a 1.6 diesel, but for long term reliable horsepower and suddenly finding my title i kept my 8v gas jetta. but upon researching I learned diesels have much deeper oil pans. is a 1.6 diesel oil pan a cheap upgrade for a standard gas 8v AND also 16v? i'm going to be buying a rotted out gti and doing a full gti swap into my jetta so i'm sure they all use the same base block minus small variances like oil squirters, but will this work no hassle? thanks!:heart::heart::heart:

so at end of day, upgrades from a diesel to a gti would be the oil pan and the taller 5th gear? oh and trading your tachometer for a clock as well hehehe


----------



## Prairie (Aug 5, 2008)

As I recall, the 1.6 diesel only holds a half-quart more than the 1.8 8-valve pan. If this sounds beneficial to you, it should be very easy to locate a good used one.


----------

